# How to get sub-8 at clock - a collection of tips and tricks



## ryanj92 (May 8, 2014)

I've finally finished writing up my text guide on everything I know about being good at clock, and would like to share it with you!

The guide is available at the following link:
http://fortythreequintillion.weebly.com/how-to-get-sub-8-at-clock.html

I might make a short series of videos covering this guide in the near future, but they will most likely just consist of me reading out this guide, and presenting the examples visually.

If anyone has any suggestions of things to add, leave a comment or drop me a message and I'll consider writing it in.

Hope this is useful and will inspire a few more people to get fast


----------



## aashritspidey (May 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot  even tho i started a day ago and im only sub 25  i'm sure this will help


----------



## ryanj92 (May 9, 2014)

aashritspidey said:


> Thanks a lot  even tho i started a day ago and im only sub 25  i'm sure this will help



That's fine  might be a bit ahead of you right now, but it'll give you some things to think about at least


----------



## dbax0999 (May 9, 2014)

Another tip I'd add to the lookahead section is: while solving the first two corners, check the corner opposite because you can solve them simultaneously if they match.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 9, 2014)

dbax0999 said:


> Another tip I'd add to the lookahead section is: while solving the first two corners, check the corner opposite because you can solve them simultaneously if they match.



Ive never even thought of that  thanks!


----------

